# Sony Ericsson T630 + bluetooth [solved]

## serg_sk

Настраиваю все по доке: Работа с мобильными телефонами через bluetooth.

Все делаю от рута, все пингуется и видится. Вот:

```

Elvenhome serg_sk # sdptool browse 00:0F:DE:EB:31:BE

Browsing 00:0F:DE:EB:31:BE ...

Service Name: Dial-up Networking

Service RecHandle: 0x10000

Service Class ID List:

  "Dialup Networking" (0x1103)

  "Generic Networking" (0x1201)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 1

Profile Descriptor List:

  "Dialup Networking" (0x1103)

    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: Voice gateway

.....
```

Там еще много всего  :Smile: 

```
Elvenhome serg_sk # l2ping 00:0F:DE:EB:31:BE

Ping: 00:0F:DE:EB:31:BE from 00:A0:96:1C:F6:E9 (data size 44) ...

0 bytes from 00:0F:DE:EB:31:BE id 0 time 72.90ms

0 bytes from 00:0F:DE:EB:31:BE id 1 time 45.86ms

0 bytes from 00:0F:DE:EB:31:BE id 2 time 42.76ms

3 sent, 3 received, 0% loss
```

А вот от обычного юзера пропинговать не получается.

```
serg_sk@Elvenhome ~ $ l2ping 00:0F:DE:EB:31:BE

Can't create socket: Operation not permitted

```

Права на /dev/bluetooth/* есть.

Вообщем подумал, что это не проблемма. Поставил openobex. Потом kdebluetoothd. Запускаю. Мобилу он нашел. Список сервисов вернул. Клацаю по obex ftp, он говорит, что невозможно соединится. Доступ к трубке разрешен. Есть идеи?

P.S. Блутус адаптер в системе виден.

P.P.S. Пробовал у бати на работе, на винде, все работает как часы.

----------

## doonkel

Посмотри вот эту ссылку,она немного не по теме вопроса (о правах) - но очень интересная. У тебя установлен

channel по умолчанию=1 ,а многие почему-то используют 10. Я тоже работаю с  мобильником через BT пока из под root.

----------

## doonkel

 *doonkel wrote:*   

> Посмотри вот эту ссылку,она немного не по теме вопроса (о правах) - но очень интересная. У тебя установлен
> 
> channel по умолчанию=1 ,а многие почему-то используют 10. Я тоже работаю с  мобильником через BT пока из под root.

 

Добавлено,про ссылку забыл и пусть тебя не пугает, что это под другой  дистр - все едино

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34740

----------

## serg_sk

 *doonkel wrote:*   

> Посмотри вот эту ссылку,она немного не по теме вопроса (о правах) - но очень интересная. У тебя установлен
> 
> channel по умолчанию=1 ,а многие почему-то используют 10. Я тоже работаю с  мобильником через BT пока из под root.

 

Да это для дайлапа канал 1. Тамже еще каналы есть. opexftp на 7. opex object push на 10.

----------

## serg_sk

Немножно я продвинулся  :Smile:  Хз, что я сдедал, но я могу уже передавать файлы в мобилу по OBEX Object Push 10 канал. Но обратно не получается. Он пишет вот что:

Не 

```
удается войти в папку 00:0f:de:eb:31:be
```

Раньше я все делал через OBEX FTP, а сейчас не получается. Я был у друга и он мне прямо с мобилы на мобилу файлы передавал. Вот после этого у меня уже не получается соединить трубку с компом, хотя на компе ничего не менял. Вообщем я просто без понятия.  :Crying or Very sad: 

P.S. В виндовсе все работает на ура. Вчера ходил к бате на работу, проверял.

P.P.S. Конфиги:

```
Elvenhome ~ # sed -e 's/#.*//;/^\s*$/d' "$@" /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf 

options {

        autoinit yes;

        security auto;

        pairing multi;

        pin_helper /etc/bluetooth/pin-helper;

}

device {

        name "Elvenhome";

        class 0x100;

        iscan enable; pscan enable;

        lm accept;

        lp rswitch,hold,sniff,park;

}
```

```
Elvenhome ~ # sed -e 's/#.*//;/^\s*$/d' "$@" /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf 

rfcomm0 {

        bind yes;

        device 00:0f:de:eb:31:be;

        channel 10;

        comment "OBEX Object Push";

}

rfcomm1 {

        bind yes;

        device 00:0f:de:eb:31:be;

        channel 7;

        comment "OBEX FTP";

}
```

P.P.P.S. От юзера так и не пингуется. А если я поставлю еще в hcid.conf enable auth, то и от рута не пингуется, пишет, access denied кажись.

----------

## doonkel

А перед отправкой файла с мб на комп ты запускаешь в консоли #obexserver

----------

## serg_sk

 *doonkel wrote:*   

> А перед отправкой файла с мб на комп ты запускаешь в консоли #obexserver

 

Нет. А это что такое и где его взять? У меня стоит openobex и obexftp. В портах еще есть openobex-apps, но он замаскирован.

----------

## doonkel

Приношу свои изв. Это я сидел на машине на которой тестируем Ubuntu - одним словом крыша уезжает не спеша.

----------

## kaktyc

У меня все работает через kdebluetooth. Просто клацаю по иконке в трее - открывается konqueror. Там выбираешь сервис, например OBEX FTP. И сливаешь на телефон/с телефона картинки, мелодии, темы. Игры (Java и Mophun) можно только закачивать.

Вот мои конфиги:

```
kaktyc@geexbox ~ $ cat /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf

#

# HCI daemon configuration file.

#

# $Id: hcid.conf,v 1.7 2004/12/13 14:16:03 holtmann Exp $

#

# HCId options

options {

        # Automatically initialize new devices

        autoinit yes;

        # Security Manager mode

        #   none - Security manager disabled

        #   auto - Use local PIN for incoming connections

        #   user - Always ask user for a PIN

        #

        security user;

        # Pairing mode

        #   none  - Pairing disabled

        #   multi - Allow pairing with already paired devices

        #   once  - Pair once and deny successive attempts

        pairing multi;

        # PIN helper

        pin_helper /usr/lib/kdebluetooth/kbluepin;

        # D-Bus PIN helper

        #dbus_pin_helper;

}

# Default settings for HCI devices

device {

        # Local device name

        #   %d - device id

        #   %h - host name

        name "%h";

        # Local device class

        class 0x3e0100;

        # Default packet type

        #pkt_type DH1,DM1,HV1;

        # Inquiry and Page scan

        iscan enable; pscan enable;

        # Default link mode

        #   none   - no specific policy

        #   accept - always accept incoming connections

        #   master - become master on incoming connections,

        #            deny role switch on outgoing connections

        lm accept;

        # Default link policy

        #   none    - no specific policy

        #   rswitch - allow role switch

        #   hold    - allow hold mode

        #   sniff   - allow sniff mode

        #   park    - allow park mode

#       lp rswitch,hold,sniff,park;

        lp hold,sniff,park;

        # Authentication and Encryption (Security Mode 3)

        #auth enable;

        #encrypt enable;

}

```

```
kaktyc@geexbox ~ $ cat /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf

#

# RFCOMM configuration file.

#

# $Id: rfcomm.conf,v 1.1 2002/10/07 05:58:18 maxk Exp $

#

rfcomm0 {

        # Automatically bind the device at startup

        bind yes;

        # Bluetooth address of the device

        device 00:0f:de:68:70:80;

        # RFCOMM channel for the connection

        channel 1;

        # Description of the connection

        comment "Sony Ericsson T630";

}

```

GPRS тоже работает (через wvdial)

----------

## serg_sk

 *kaktyc wrote:*   

> У меня все работает через kdebluetooth. Просто клацаю по иконке в трее - открывается konqueror. Там выбираешь сервис, например OBEX FTP. И сливаешь на телефон/с телефона картинки, мелодии, темы. Игры (Java и Mophun) можно только закачивать.
> 
> Вот мои конфиги:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Вот и у меня так работало, пока я у друга с мобилы на модилу всякую гадость не начал переливать. Вот потом домой пришел и хоть что не делаю не работает. А в винде с пол пинка, правда ее 3 раза перезагрузить пришлось  :Very Happy:  тупая ось эта винда  :Smile: 

P.S. Ночиром попробую твои конфиги.

----------

## kaktyc

Попробуй почисти My Devices в телефоне. Добавь заново свой комп.

А то, что ты у друга что-то качал, никоим образом не должно сказаться на твоем телефоне.

----------

## serg_sk

 *kaktyc wrote:*   

> Попробуй почисти My Devices в телефоне. Добавь заново свой комп.
> 
> А то, что ты у друга что-то качал, никоим образом не должно сказаться на твоем телефоне.

 

Добавлял уже кучу раз по новой. И ничего.  :Sad: 

Настроил все через gnome-bluetooth  :Smile: 

А kde стер нахфик вместе с qt  :Smile: 

----------

## doonkel

Рано сдался :Laughing:  Все нормально работает.

У меня тоже давал ошибку соединения,пока не заменил в файле hcid.conf

 # PIN helper 

         pin_helper /usr/lib/kdebluetooth/kbluepin; 

на 

        pin_helper /usr/lib/kdebluetooth/pin; 

и не скопировал файл pin из /etc/bluetooth/  в /usr/lib/kdebluetooth.

Единственное в чем у меня проблемка - не вижу файлы с расширением bmp в каталоке

pictures на телефоне. Но тут видимо проблема в том,что у меня kde еще не полностью пересобрано - никак времени не хватает.

----------

## serg_sk

 *doonkel wrote:*   

> Рано сдался Все нормально работает.
> 
> У меня тоже давал ошибку соединения,пока не заменил в файле hcid.conf
> 
>  # PIN helper 
> ...

 

Возможно и рано, но я полностью перешел на gtk и начал мучать gnome-bluetooth. Переходу поспособствовала заменя psi на gajim. Согласитесь, держать qt из-за одной проги - неэтично  :Smile: 

----------

## doonkel

Да,конечно. Но я немного с другой целью написал- пройдет немного времени и обратно вернешься . Может кому поможет. А по поводу

gnome-bluetooth - работает , но не очень он удобный на мой взгляд.

----------

## serg_sk

 *doonkel wrote:*   

> Да,конечно. Но я немного с другой целью написал- пройдет немного времени и обратно вернешься . Может кому поможет. А по поводу
> 
> gnome-bluetooth - работает , но не очень он удобный на мой взгляд.

 

Да, немного неудобно. Пока не разобрался почему он гад все время кидает файлы в $HOME? Хоть бы путь запрашивал куда файлы ложить  :Smile: 

Возвращение на qt мне в ближайшем будущем не светит, на дух я его не переношу.  :Smile:  Все самые удобные мне проги написаны на gtk  :Smile:  Да и kde я не страдаю, живу на fluxbox. У меня даже от гнома только часть стоит, что уже про кде говорить  :Smile: 

А про другую цель - согласен, неподумал  :Smile: 

----------

## Mihara

 *serg_sk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> А вот от обычного юзера пропинговать не получается.
> 
> 

 

Вопрос к возможно присутствующим здесь гуру:

Система только что поставлена. Все настроено, все работает, obexftp работает, жизнь прекрасна.. да не совсем.

Стоит задача именно пропинговать телефон от имени простого юзера. Это нужно для определения его физического наличия в радиусе действия зуба. (Если кто-то может предложить еще более эффективный способ, был бы признателен.) Требуется только определять наличие non-discoverable телефона с включенным зубом, l2ping и простой скрипт эффективно справляются с этой задачей.

В прошлый раз я делал это на старой шапке 7.2 которую все равно собирался скоро сносить, чтобы поставить начисто gentoo, так что suid root l2ping меня не волновал.

Да, можно через sudo. Но правильно ли? Как сделать правильно?

----------

## serg_sk

 *Mihara wrote:*   

>  *serg_sk wrote:*   
> 
> А вот от обычного юзера пропинговать не получается.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Если правильно пропишешь конфиг sudo, то все будет просто супер  :Wink: 

```
serg_sk localhost=(root) /usr/bin/l2ping
```

Самый оптимальный вариант, конечно тебе надо только юзера сменить с serg_sk на своего, которому разрешено зпускать l2ping от имени рута.

----------

## Mihara

 *serg_sk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Если правильно пропишешь конфиг sudo, то все будет просто супер 
> 
> 

 

Да прописал еще тогда. Работает. Но это не "правильно".  :Smile: 

Правильно - это когда членам группы bluetooth можно пользоваться всеми программами использующими bluetooth вне зависимости от того, где они лежат и как их звать. Я же еще целый огород автоматики буду на этом деле городить, скрипт на скрипте и скриптом погоняет.

Для программ использующих rfcomm я это сделал - как это сделать написано в Gentoo Wiki bluetooth howto. 

А для всех остальных протоколов?

----------

## kaktyc

 *Mihara wrote:*   

> Правильно - это когда членам группы bluetooth можно пользоваться всеми программами использующими bluetooth вне зависимости от того, где они лежат и как их звать.

 

Не вижу здесь проблемы. Заводишь группу bluetooth, пихаешь в нее нужных юзеров. И устанавливаешь соответствующие права на бинарики, т.е. группа - bluetooth, права на исполнение - только членам группы.

Единственный минус - после обновления соотв. пакетов придется опять расставлять пермишены. Но можно организовать скриптик, который сам все будет делать =)

man chmod и man chown в помощь =)

----------

## Mihara

 *kaktyc wrote:*   

> Единственный минус - после обновления соотв. пакетов придется опять расставлять пермишены. Но можно организовать скриптик, который сам все будет делать =)

 

А выяснить что именно на самом деле мешает им делать l2cap и устранить не правильнее? Что угодно предлагают, лишь бы не выяснять что там на самом деле происходит.  :Smile: 

----------

## kaktyc

 *Mihara wrote:*   

> А выяснить что именно на самом деле мешает им делать l2cap и устранить не правильнее? Что угодно предлагают, лишь бы не выяснять что там на самом деле происходит. 

 

Пишите feature request на bugs.gentoo.org. Обычно помогает =)

----------

